# RODI Unit



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have a question about a RODI unit, there's one locally for $130 3 stage, there's another one 6 stage for $230 ish, is it worth the extra $100 for 6 stages in terms of a unit just for my shrimp? Any ideas, comments or suggestions welcome


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Not really worth it. A 3 stage won't remove everything though, youd need a di resin to put your tds at 0. I'd go with the 3 stage honestly


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Metro Vancouver's water supply is of such high quality that a 3 stage will be plenty. I know a lot of local reefers, including myself, who have stopped using RODI on our reef systems since they upgraded it for the 2010 Olympics. People who keep sps corals which need higher water quality still use RODI. The TDS reading out of the tap around here is typically between 7 and 13 ppm, which is already very low.

Anthony


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Metro Vancouver's water supply is of such high quality that a 3 stage will be plenty. I know a lot of local reefers, including myself, who have stopped using RODI on our reef systems since they upgraded it for the 2010 Olympics. People who keep sps corals which need higher water quality still use RODI. The TDS reading out of the tap around here is typically between 7 and 13 ppm, which is already very low.
> 
> Anthony


Thanks. Thats great to know.

Ill be getting a unit soon but just doing some research since $100 can get me some more shrimp

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

I was under impression that our tap water is so low on minerals that one can just remineralized it for shrimp. 
Hope more experienced shrimp keepers will chime in.

Never mind, just checked your fish room thread. Gorgeous shrimp!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

barvinok said:


> I was under impression that our tap water is so low on minerals that one can just remineralized it for shrimp.
> Hope more experienced shrimp keepers will chime in.
> 
> Never mind, just checked your fish room thread. Gorgeous shrimp!


Thanks anna.

It depends what type of shrimp you keep.
Generally vancouver water is great but just my personal method would be to start with 0 tds water without anything and re mineralize.

My tap water measures 30ppm tds so its pretty low but theres still something in there.

Just like parenting, everyone has a different method 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I was reading metro vancouvers water analysis report. In appendix a

http://vancouver.ca/home-property-development/drinking-water-monitoring-and-results.aspx

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

